# Should I start mining?



## PappaSmurfsHarem

I have a R9 270x sitting in the closet , a 1070(main rig) and a 680 ( secondary rig)

I was debating on putting the 270x in my secondary rig and mining with it.

Any recommendations on what to mine these days?


----------



## cookies1290

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PappaSmurfsHarem*
> 
> I have a R9 270x sitting in the closet , a 1070(main rig) and a 680 ( secondary rig)
> 
> I was debating on putting the 270x in my secondary rig and mining with it.
> 
> Any recommendations on what to mine these days?


Just my 2Cents, but unless your electricity is free, dont bother, I personally Fold, and that makes me happy since I am helping health research, and I fold for EVGA ::cough cough sorry OCN folding team cough cough:: which gives me 10 EVGA bucks a month.


----------



## PurdueBoy

The 1070 is like 4ish bucks a day, not sure on the other two. Might be worth throwing the 270x up on eBay if they are going for a lot right now.


----------



## TheJack

If you want to check the nicehash profitability calculator, I'd say that's a good indicator of actual profit since it lets you input your electricity costs. Your 270x isn't listed, but I'm guessing it'd get you around $1/day before taking out electricity costs. Here's a link:
https://www.nicehash.com/?p=calc&name=


----------



## PappaSmurfsHarem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookies1290*
> 
> Just my 2Cents, but unless your electricity is free, dont bother, I personally Fold, and that makes me happy since I am helping health research, and I fold for EVGA ::cough cough sorry OCN folding team cough cough:: which gives me 10 EVGA bucks a month.


Not free but with certain cards I would certainly turn a minor profit, then if I hoard whatever I get there is always the future potential for Big$
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJack*
> 
> If you want to check the nicehash profitability calculator, I'd say that's a good indicator of actual profit since it lets you input your electricity costs. Your 270x isn't listed, but I'm guessing it'd get you around $1/day before taking out electricity costs. Here's a link:
> https://www.nicehash.com/?p=calc&name=


I believe the 270x is similar to the 7870 so it appears at least in BTC its about $1/day


----------



## PappaSmurfsHarem

Anyone have a simple how to to get started?

I found some stuff online and the

geth.exe account new,

it starts doing something, but doesn't seem to prompt for a password as most of the setups instructions say.

as soon as I type "geth.exe account new"

it starts scrolling things similar to

Code:



Code:


INFO [06-25|12:32:13] Imported new state entries               count=384  flushed=298 elapsed=4.512ms   processed=25817 pending=12289 retry=2    duplicate=0 unexpected=0
INFO [06-25|12:32:13] Imported new block receipts              count=885  elapsed=46.623ms  number=56492 hash=680007&#8230;c6e7d2 ignored=0
INFO [06-25|12:32:16] Imported new state entries               count=383  flushed=533 elapsed=3.008ms   processed=26200 pending=11873 retry=3    duplicate=0 unexpected=0INFO [06-25|12:32:13] Imported new state entries               count=384  flushed=298 elapsed=4.512ms   processed=25817 pending=12289 retry=2    duplicate=0 unexpected=0
INFO [06-25|12:32:13] Imported new block receipts              count=885  elapsed=46.623ms  number=56492 hash=680007&#8230;c6e7d2 ignored=0
INFO [06-25|12:32:16] Imported new state entries               count=383  flushed=533 elapsed=3.008ms   processed=26200 pending=11873 retry=3    duplicate=0 unexpected=0

I assume this is where its syncing the blockchain, does it prompt for a password after or before? most sites seems to say the password should have come first.


----------



## 86JR

Normal 680 wont even work, you need 4GB or greater, as I sadly found when I tried my 690 which is 2 680's on one card.


----------



## spinFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PappaSmurfsHarem*
> 
> Anyone have a simple how to to get started?
> 
> I found some stuff online and the
> 
> geth.exe account new,
> 
> it starts doing something, but doesn't seem to prompt for a password as most of the setups instructions say.
> 
> as soon as I type "geth.exe account new"
> 
> it starts scrolling things similar to
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> INFO [06-25|12:32:13] Imported new state entries               count=384  flushed=298 elapsed=4.512ms   processed=25817 pending=12289 retry=2    duplicate=0 unexpected=0
> INFO [06-25|12:32:13] Imported new block receipts              count=885  elapsed=46.623ms  number=56492 hash=680007&#8230;c6e7d2 ignored=0
> INFO [06-25|12:32:16] Imported new state entries               count=383  flushed=533 elapsed=3.008ms   processed=26200 pending=11873 retry=3    duplicate=0 unexpected=0INFO [06-25|12:32:13] Imported new state entries               count=384  flushed=298 elapsed=4.512ms   processed=25817 pending=12289 retry=2    duplicate=0 unexpected=0
> INFO [06-25|12:32:13] Imported new block receipts              count=885  elapsed=46.623ms  number=56492 hash=680007&#8230;c6e7d2 ignored=0
> INFO [06-25|12:32:16] Imported new state entries               count=383  flushed=533 elapsed=3.008ms   processed=26200 pending=11873 retry=3    duplicate=0 unexpected=0
> 
> I assume this is where its syncing the blockchain, does it prompt for a password after or before? most sites seems to say the password should have come first.


i think with geth you need to sync the whole blockchain first before you can start mining. (60-70GB? could take a few days)
if you use claymore's miner, use jaxx or something for your wallet setup, and join a pool, you should be able to sync up in a much shorter time.


----------



## Reaper28

Don't mean to hijack the thread, I'm kind of curious for some of your suggestions. I have some CPU's/Mobo's etc. sitting around and I don't pay for electricity lol. What would some GPU suggestions be from you guys? I'm not saying I'm going to jump into it I'm just kind of curious and looking around right now. I can have 3-4 PC's mining 24/7 in a spare room


----------



## Reaper28

Bump?


----------



## PurdueBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> Don't mean to hijack the thread, I'm kind of curious for some of your suggestions. I have some CPU's/Mobo's etc. sitting around and I don't pay for electricity lol. What would some GPU suggestions be from you guys? I'm not saying I'm going to jump into it I'm just kind of curious and looking around right now. I can have 3-4 PC's mining 24/7 in a spare room


If they are recent AMD cards you might be better off selling them before prices start to crash.


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurdueBoy*
> 
> If they are recent AMD cards you might be better off selling them before prices start to crash.


I rarely sell hardware. I've still got old 775 parts in my closet I never got rid of lol. I'm was just curious about suggestions about what hardware some of you guys would recommend if I did want to start mining


----------



## Reaper28

Taking a look at the profit calculator posted on page 1 it looks like the RX cards are still among the best and maybe a GTX 1060. Kind of wonder if it's worth it.. apparently it reached an all time high or something yesterday or today. Is it that easy to get into it and start?


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> Taking a look at the profit calculator posted on page 1 it looks like the RX cards are still among the best and maybe a GTX 1060. Kind of wonder if it's worth it.. apparently it reached an all time high or something yesterday or today. Is it that easy to get into it and start?


Nicehash is an easy way to start the process of mining. The hardest part for me was getting the Coinbase wallet verified with the account I wanted to use.


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Nicehash is an easy way to start the process of mining. The hardest part for me was getting the Coinbase wallet verified with the account I wanted to use.


I watched Barnacules's video so I understand a bit of it. Nicehash seems to be pretty straight forward. It would be pretty easy for me actually I can just toss 1-2 GPU's in my storage server as it pretty much runs 24/7. Does it use much bandwidth if you happen to know?. Too bad I'm still using my 980's I could have two of them running in one system and two RX 580's in another lol

EDIT*** @mmonnin .. what kind of wallet were you using?


----------



## diggiddi

Not a lot of bandwidth


----------



## Dagamus NM

Kepler cards are terrible for mining. I had four 780Tis mining as that was what was in one of my computers. It was awful.


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Kepler cards are terrible for mining. I had four 780Tis mining as that was what was in one of my computers. It was awful.


Yeah I checked out the calculator to see what they could do.. something like 90 cents for a 980 lol meanwhile a 1080Ti can do almost $3... not worth me using my own GPU horse power which is too bad because they're under water. Seems the RX 580 is the best card for cost to performance at least until VEGA is fully available in Canada. Even a 1060 kills a 970. I still haven't been able to find any of the actual mining cards ASUS and MSI? released last month on any retailers


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Not a lot of bandwidth


I've got a 100/10 connection with unlimited bandwidth I just don't want it using like 50-60% of my connection speed to where I can't game, watch YT etc. I take it when you're mining in a group upload speed is more important than anything?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> I've got a 100/10 connection with unlimited bandwidth I just don't want it using like 50-60% of my connection speed to where I can't game, watch YT etc. I take it when you're mining in a group upload speed is more important than anything?


You will be fine. It uses the computer resources but very little network.

One of my setups used about 6GB last month total.


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> You will be fine. It uses the computer resources but very little network.
> 
> One of my setups used about 6GB last month total.


Not too bad then. I might throw a PC together and see how it goes. Just need to wait for my CPU to get here, does GPU ram capacity matter more still or is it just about raw GPU power? from what I can tell 6-8GB cards outperform must of the 4GB cards


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> Not too bad then. I might throw a PC together and see how it goes. Just need to wait for my CPU to get here, does GPU ram capacity matter more still or is it just about raw GPU power? from what I can tell 6-8GB cards outperform must of the 4GB cards


Memory plays a large role. Though more for GDDR5 than GDDR5X. Overclocking the memory on a 1070 improves hashrate. Overclocking the memory on a Titan XP just increases wattage. I haven't toyed with underclocking the memory on the Titans, just found that there was no benefit in overclocking them. I run my dual titan rig at 65% power target, the quad titan rig at 75%. The hash rate doesn't really change much on the dual rig going to 65% but it drops the power a lot. The quad rig loses a lot more hash rate than power going from 75% to 65%. The quads are power limit modified though. All six are under water.


----------



## christoph

one question, does the hardware need to be running 24 hours for it to make a buck? what if I shut it down for 30 min? what if the internet goes off for 1 min?


----------



## PurdueBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> one question, does the hardware need to be running 24 hours for it to make a buck? what if I shut it down for 30 min? what if the internet goes off for 1 min?


It's fairly linear, if you're off for four hours you'll make 20/24 th's of your normal for the most part. As long as your internet is constantly flicking on and off you should be fine.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> one question, does the hardware need to be running 24 hours for it to make a buck? what if I shut it down for 30 min? what if the internet goes off for 1 min?


I shut my miner off regularly to use my computer for anything beyond interwebz surfing. HBOnow or even youtube requires that mine be turned off. Well, it is a stuttering mess if I don't. Then I turn it back on when I am done.

As far as the internet, when it drops out you will just get connection error messages until it comes back on.

My router is on a ups so that is a rare problem.

But yeah, if the computer is not mining you are not making money. Best to leave it on 24 hours a day unless it is interfering with your life. They can be noisy and hot.


----------



## Reaper28

I had access to a 480 8GB and should have grabbed it when I had the chance.. I'll probably toss Nvidia cards into my server and keep any AMD ones in my Xeon rig. I found two 580's about 2 hours ago at a local shop and both are gone already lol. Makes you wonder if people are actually mining or if people are trying to make a profit from selling them online to others


----------



## Reaper28

What stores do you guys use Bitcoin for? Newegg is one that interests me the most, also Steam and Mega (file sharing site)

EDIT** Newegg.ca doesn't accept Bitcoin anymore, that sucks!


----------



## PurdueBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I shut my miner off regularly to use my computer for anything beyond interwebz surfing. HBOnow or even youtube requires that mine be turned off. Well, it is a stuttering mess if I don't. Then I turn it back on when I am done.
> 
> As far as the internet, when it drops out you will just get connection error messages until it comes back on.
> 
> My router is on a ups so that is a rare problem.
> 
> But yeah, if the computer is not mining you are not making money. Best to leave it on 24 hours a day unless it is interfering with your life. They can be noisy and hot.


Mine used to be laggy while browsing or watching youtube and mining. Turn off hardware acceleration on Chrome (or if your browser has that option) and you should be fine, if you've got a good cpu.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurdueBoy*
> 
> Mine used to be laggy while browsing or watching youtube and mining. Turn off hardware acceleration on Chrome (or if your browser has that option) and you should be fine, if you've got a good cpu.


Oh, good call. I will look into that when I get home. Forgot about that.

CPU is mining cryptonight. Might have to turn that off. I had turned off one card and the CPU previously but it was still buggy. Probably hardware acceleration. 5960X on this one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> What stores do you guys use Bitcoin for? Newegg is one that interests me the most, also Steam and Mega (file sharing site)
> 
> EDIT** Newegg.ca doesn't accept Bitcoin anymore, that sucks!


If I were to I would use newegg or performance-pcs.com. Mine is usually tied up in orders buying or selling. I already have all of my payment info stored in newegg so easier to just pay with my debit card.

It will be easier to file an expense report for taxes using my debit card than bitcoin anyhow.

If I were not paying taxes then I would probably just use bitcoin.


----------



## Reaper28

Apparently there is a place you can buy gift cards for Newegg.ca and NCIX.. which is pretty cool. I don't think PPCS takes bitcoin.. that would be awesome though pretty much free watercooling parts lol


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> Apparently there is a place you can buy gift cards for Newegg.ca and NCIX.. which is pretty cool. I don't think PPCS takes bitcoin.. that would be awesome though pretty much free watercooling parts lol


Says on their site that they take BTC. I was there yesterday.

Just checked again, giant BTC accepted here banner on the left.


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Says on their site that they take BTC. I was there yesterday.


Ah my bad.. Adblocker covered it up. I'm gonna end up throwing two RX 570's and possibly a RX 480 in one rig and see how they do.

EDIT*** Any wallet suggestions and mining software that has GUI instead of CMD line? Thinking about Coinbase..


----------



## diggiddi

Nicehash has no Gui, , Wallet look at blockchain.info


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Nicehash has no Gui, , Wallet look at blockchain.info


This x2


----------



## Reaper28

Thanks for all the help guys I'm still learning if you couldn't tell lol. Okay so once I create a wallet on Blockchain and add the wallet to Nicehash (been playing around with it) do I just click start and that's it? seems to easy. I'm not a fan of CMD line "software" just makes me a little to nervous. Do I have to join a pool or anything?..


----------



## diggiddi

Benchmark gpus/cpus first, name your miner also, set your server location eu/us/asia etc, btw nicehash is the pool
read info on nicehash site first, depending on which algo you can tweak mining rate by increasing/decreasing dcri after everything is running


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Benchmark gpus/cpus first, name your miner also, set your server location eu/us/asia etc, btw nicehash is the pool
> read info on nicehash site first, depending on which algo you can tweak mining rate by increasing/decreasing dcri after everything is running


Just tested it on my 980's quick.. this look okay? I know performance is meh on these cards this is just for testing. And once it's "finished" mining a certain part the amount will go into my
Blockchain account correct?

EDIT.**** After you go to addresses and create a new one and that will be your Bitcoin account number pretty much right?


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> Just tested it on my 980's quick.. this look okay? I know performance is meh on these cards this is just for testing. And once it's "finished" mining a certain part the amount will go into my
> Blockchain account correct?
> 
> EDIT.**** After you go to addresses and create a new one and that will be your Bitcoin account number pretty much right?


Nicecash will pay your wallet when you reach a balance of I think 0.01 BTC.


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Nicecash will pay your wallet when you reach a balance of I think 0.01 BTC.


So is this right? the number that shows up here is what I would put into NiceHash as my wallet address?


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> So is this right? the number that shows up here is what I would put into NiceHash as my wallet address?


I just clicked on the wallet button and pasted in the long string of random letters/numbers that is my address. In v1.7 I think it was an empty text box. I just installed 2.0.0.12 beta and it recognized my balance right away.


----------



## Reaper28

Here's what NiceHash and Blockchain look like for me right now..using the number that I got from the address section. I'm using the Beta version of NiceHash as well


----------



## Gregar Forte

Where I can get the beta 2 version one? It wont run on version standard version. Ill try rebooting first


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregar Forte*
> 
> Where I can get the beta 2 version one? It wont run on version standard version. Ill try rebooting first


On the NiceHash site, scroll down and "NiceHash Miner" is there with 2 other versions.. downloaded the Windows version obviously


----------



## diggiddi

https://miner.nicehash.com/


----------



## Reaper28

I'm wondering if I did use the wrong address.. I know there is probably a bit of a delay in Blockchain updating along with Nicehash but the 2 cents (lol) I made doesn't appear to be showing up.

Just noticed, should I click on "copy a receive address" at the top next to the send/request tab instead?


----------



## SavantStrike

If you're going to mine alts for bitcoin payouts then don't use nice hash.

Nemos miner will do this for you as well and will give you a lot more flexibility. Or if you're an amd user mine ether directly. Nvidia users mine ether (if on pascal or maxwell and using gddr5) or zcash (if on anything not pascal or if using gddr5x).

But don't use nice hash... They seem to skim some hash power off the top while making you wait a while for a pay out.


----------



## Reaper28

Is there a GUI program to mine Ether?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> If you're going to mine alts for bitcoin payouts then don't use nice hash.
> 
> Nemos miner will do this for you as well and will give you a lot more flexibility. Or if you're an amd user mine ether directly. Nvidia users mine ether (if on pascal or maxwell and using gddr5) or zcash (if on anything not pascal or if using gddr5x).
> 
> But don't use nice hash... They seem to skim some hash power off the top while making you wait a while for a pay out.


Yeah I'm still waiting for my 2 cents to see if I do have the right address lol.. are there any GUI programs to mine Ether?


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> Is there a GUI program to mine Ether?
> Yeah I'm still waiting for my 2 cents to see if I do have the right address lol.. are there any GUI programs to mine Ether?


You won't get it until you mine 0.01 BTC and you're nowhere close yet. You'll get an email upon payment.

Its easy to setup and switches depending on what is paying out the most.


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> You won't get it until you mine 0.01 BTC and you're nowhere close yet. You'll get an email upon payment.
> 
> Its easy to setup and switches depending on what is paying out the most.


Ah okay.. Yeah I'm at 0.0000415 BTC right now. I think I figured out the correct address now I clicked on receive address and got one.. figure that's the one tied to my ID


----------



## karmablah

In order to make a decent profit mining with GTX 980s you should only be running the *equihash* algorithm.

However, it's more profitable to mine the alt coins directly and exchange Bitcoins than to run Nicehash.

I suggest mining Zcash with EWBF
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1707546.0


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karmablah*
> 
> In order to make a decent profit mining with GTX 980s you should only be running the *equihash* algorithm.
> 
> However, it's more profitable to mine the alt coins directly and exchange Bitcoins than to run Nicehash.
> 
> I suggest mining Zcash with EWBF
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1707546.0


I'll be using AMD cards for mining I was just testing them and playing with software to see how it all worked


----------



## christoph

sorry to interrupt the thread

what about these?

https://www.amazon.com/GekkoScience-2-Pac-Compac-Bitcoin-BM1384x2/dp/B06XBWK2W5/ref=pd_sbs_147_1?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B06XBWK2W5&pd_rd_r=13B9RRC4N63S5V3R3NRK&pd_rd_w=5JXEf&pd_rd_wg=4S9mt&psc=1&refRID=13B9RRC4N63S5V3R3NRK

how much internet band you need to be mining? with whatever hardware?

I'm really not thinking of mining myself but, you know, why not to learn a little bit about it?


----------



## karmablah

If you're going to be using AMD cards then you should dual mine Ethereum and Decred or Sia with Claymore.
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1433925.0


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karmablah*
> 
> If you're going to be using AMD cards then you should dual mine Ethereum and Decred or Sia with Claymore.
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1433925.0


Any chance of a GUI program for running Ether and Dec?


----------



## karmablah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> Any chance of a GUI program for running Ether and Dec?


Not that I know of...

Only Claymore's miner seems to be capable of dual mining Ethereum with another coin.

Honestly, it's not too difficult to setup and would be worth your time to set up properly along with undervolting+overclocking.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karmablah*
> 
> If you're going to be using AMD cards then you should dual mine Ethereum and Decred or Sia with Claymore.
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1433925.0


Have you tried it? I did and it was better mining single, BTW if you want to Nicehash can do it too,
all you have to do is configure it properly in the claymore folder as it says in link above


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Have you tried it? I did and it was better mining single, BTW if you want to Nicehash can do it too,
> all you have to do is configure it properly in the claymore folder as it says in link above


Yeah I noticed a separate download for Ether on the NiceHash site.. think it would be a better option for an AMD setup?


----------



## Reaper28

If I decide to put some cards in my server to mine what do you think would be a better option a pair of GTX 1060 6GB (possibly a 1070) or a pair RX 570 GB assuming I kept using NiceHash


----------



## christoph

ok, sorry guys, I decided to try it out just to see what's all about, I'd doanloaded from nicehash and it says I can make 2.50 per day

would this be better?

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1433925.0


----------



## diggiddi

Guys Nicehashminer uses Claymore's dual miner, all you have to do to activate dual mining is follow the instructions
scroll down on page where it says

SAMPLE USAGE

Dual mining:

ethpool, ethermine (and Stratum for Decred):
EthDcrMiner64.exe -epool us1.ethpool.org:3333 -ewal 0xD69af2A796A737A103F12d2f0BCC563a13900E6F.YourWorkerName -epsw x -dpool stratum+tcp://yiimp.ccminer.org:3252 -dwal DsUt9QagrYLvSkJHXCvhfiZHKafVtzd7Sq4 -dpsw x

Locate the config file in your miner (might be in 3rd party bin folder) and change settings eg for decred you need to setup wallet first


----------



## kckyle

oh jeez please stop with the whole gui thing, look if any of you guys want i can skype or teamviewer and hold your hand through the whole process free of charge to set up a proper mining rig, just please stop advertising nicehash.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> oh jeez please stop with the whole gui thing, look if any of you guys want i can skype or teamviewer and hold your hand through the whole process free of charge to set up a proper mining rig, just please stop advertising nicehash.


I think for most of my PCs I will move to dedicated mining of a single coin. Nicehash was fine to run and get a feel for everything. Will probably still run it for my computer with the poor IMC that likes to restart a lot. Mainly because my girlfriend can turn it back on when it trips offline.

So for these other miners, is there a way to tell when one has tripped offline if I am not physically there? Nicehash has the web tool that I can see what I am running from wherever.

Second, Getting paid in BTC is simple. Goes to a wallet on my phone and I can work with it from there. If I am mining Monero, ZEC, and ETH I will need three different wallets and then convert on the exchange?

I see equihash as the primary algorithm on my Titan XPs and 980Tis. Whenever it switches to LBry or Lyra2REv2 the amount that it pays is usually pretty low. In the long run it would probably be better to just stick with equihash. That said, is the GTX 1070 better at mining daggerhashimoto or equihash?


----------



## diggiddi

@kckyle what is your hash rate and daily payout?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> @kckyle what is your hash rate and daily payout?


Pretty bad now 180 mh and I see .2 pay out every 6 days or something


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> Pretty bad now 180 mh and I see .2 pay out every 6 days or something


0.2 ETH? 180MH/s, what all are you running?


----------



## djfunz

Anyone have relatively consistent, concrete numbers outlining the difference between mining an alt coin directly in a pool, say ZEC for example and using NiceHash? Based on what I've heard, after all the transfer fees to convert to BTC, NiceHash is a pretty good bet for Nvidia card miners. Personally, I'm only interested in BTC and holding for the long term, so NiceHash is a pretty good bet for me.

Edit:
Forgot to mention that certain wallets like Coinbase don't accept ZEC deposits, so there's the need to keep track of different wallets to account for as well. The set it and forget it, time saving feature using NiceHash is pretty nice. Weekly deposits of BTC directly into my crypto wallet.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> Pretty bad now 180 mh and I see .2 pay out every 6 days or something


running what?

I tested my 390 and it does 890/910 mh


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> oh jeez please stop with the whole gui thing, look if any of you guys want i can skype or teamviewer and hold your hand through the whole process free of charge to set up a proper mining rig, just please stop advertising nicehash.


Well considering I've spent maybe 30 minutes reading about mining and less than an hour of actually using Nicehash and other apps it seems like a decent place to start. Once I get my system together that can do actual mining 24/7 then I'll probably change some stuff around to make it more reasonable/profitable


----------



## Reaper28

Also @kckyle , if that's you way of offering help maybe in a few weeks.. lol. I'll PM or post here again


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> Also @kckyle , if that's you way of offering help maybe in a few weeks.. lol. I'll PM or post here again


Sure thing


----------



## Bigceeloc

Are you going to dual mine decred or sia? I am mining ethereum right now using claymore on ethermine.org, I want to mine something else too!


----------



## Halasox

I am new to mining and I wanted to try it out as I have a new pc now. I use nicehash and have threadripper 1950x. About 330w is it pulling and 1kW/hr here is 0.092 dollar. Is it wort it! See image for speeds.


----------



## Bigceeloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halasox*
> 
> I am new to mining and I wanted to try it out as I have a new pc now. I use nicehash and have threadripper 1950x. About 330w is it pulling and 1kW/hr here is 0.092 dollar. Is it wort it! See image for speeds.


How do you like nicehash? Did you just download the app? I am thinking that might be a better solution for me. How easy was the setup?


----------



## Halasox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigceeloc*
> 
> How do you like nicehash? Did you just download the app? I am thinking that might be a better solution for me. How easy was the setup?


It's easy to use. I downloaded the legacy version instead of the gui. Make a nicehash wallet do the benchmark and run. That's it.


----------



## Bigceeloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halasox*
> 
> It's easy to use. I downloaded the legacy version instead of the gui. Make a nicehash wallet do the benchmark and run. That's it.


Do you find it worthwhile as opposed to directly running a miner in a pool like ethermine?


----------



## Bigceeloc

Do I see that you have Two Threadripper's and a Quadro K4200?! What kind of monster is this?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halasox*
> 
> I am new to mining and I wanted to try it out as I have a new pc now. I use nicehash and have threadripper 1950x. About 330w is it pulling and 1kW/hr here is 0.092 dollar. Is it wort it! See image for speeds.


Not very profitable. You would be better off only using the CPUs likely. Even then, those threadrippers are hungry devices and likely will cost you more in electricity than you will make.

I do not use AMD CPUs to mine. While those have a higher hashrate each than my 6950X, my 6950X consumes a lot less power for 100H/s less. You really need Maxwell or Pascal for mining to be profitable on NVidia.

GTX 1070 is pretty much the perfect NVidia card for mining. Well, GTX 1060 is actually better in several key ways but I like mine water cooled and the price of the GTX 1070 with the waterblock already attached is perfect.


----------



## Atomfix

I had a go at Hashrate today. Was only running it for around 40 minutes. It said my estimated income was around £25.40 a month. It could still probably go higher but didn't leave the miner run long enough to calculate.

This was running a Ryzen 1700 at 3.6GHz at 1.15V and a GTX770.

Worth it? or not bother.


----------



## JamesMadison76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookies1290*
> 
> Just my 2Cents, but unless your electricity is free, dont bother, I personally Fold, and that makes me happy since I am helping health research, and I fold for EVGA ::cough cough sorry OCN folding team cough cough:: which gives me 10 EVGA bucks a month.


Yeah, if you're mining to pay electricity you will fail. Just like you will fail at daytrading if you don't understand the bigger picture.
He could pay for the electricity and hold the coins for the future, there is a big potential for when they increase in value.
Look at what happened this year alone


----------



## Reaper28

About $40/50 a month not bad.. How much does it drop when you take the CPU out of it?.

For anybody wondering I still haven't set my rig up yet lol. I've got parts sitting next to my desk not doing anything


----------



## Atomfix

If I remember right. The GPU was about 191 hashrate and the CPU was doing about 418. Bit it could potentially do better.

Couldn't run the CPU on the Legacy program, but worked fine on the GPU. GUI app doesn't pick uo the CPU says it's unsupported


----------



## Reaper28

Just checked the Nicehash calculator pretty decent for the 1700 to make about $50 a month (Canadian). I didn't think CPU's were able to do that well even if it was an 8 core. Kind of funny you could have a real power house if it wasn't for the PCIE lane count imagine 3-4 GPU's and the 1700 running


----------



## Reaper28

Kind of curious actually, for guys who are mining what mobo/chipset are you using and what GPU's/How many?. Pics would be cool to


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> Kind of curious actually, for guys who are mining what mobo/chipset are you using and what GPU's/How many?. Pics would be cool to


Most of mine are x99, but have a couple of x79 and a 990FX. All are Asus Rampage series with the exception of the old 990FX which is a gigabyte UD7 with a 9590 on it. The rest are 3930K, 4930K, 5960X x3, and a 6950X.

GPUs are 6x Titan X Pascal, 8x GTX 1070, 4x 980ti, 2x 295x2, and 1x 280x. All liquid cooled because why not.

RIght now it drifts between $30 and $50 a day. Overall average payout over the past few months is about $275 a week.

I would like to get more GPUs. I have full PCIe slots for six more GPUs and then could move to riser cables. I need to cover expenses for a while before I invest more.


----------



## Bigceeloc

Daaaang Dagamus! Yeah boi!

I've got an 970 mobo with an fx 8150 on it. it has an RX 480, RX 570, RX 580 and RX 480.
I've got a 2nd one with just one RX 480 on it.

I'm doing etherium right now, but I'm open to suggestions!


----------



## Reaper28

@ Dagamus NM Lol holy hell that's crazy. You got any pics of a few of the systems?. I keep leaning toward x99 setups because I can get a cheap Xeon or a quad core and still have 40 lanes only thing is it's hard to find boards for 2011 that are a decent PCIE layout. I bought a 2011-v3 Strix mobo (for a few reasons/ideas and it was half price new) but looking at the Rampage 10 I think would be perfect for 3-4 GPU's and still be able to add my 1-2 add-on cards. I've got a bit of cash to play with and kind of want to go crazy and watercool for the hell of it.. I can get cheap blocks for $80 a piece for the cards I have now and don't have to worry about airflow or noise at all.

@Bigceeloc Nice. That's kind of what my setup might be like, I've got a 480 8gig, 390X, 390 and just grabbed another 280X for $240. I'd love to drop them all in one rig but as I said above airflow and PCIE layout is kinda screwing me over on what I had planned for the system


----------



## Atomfix




----------



## Paopawdecarabao

I just recently watercooled my system. 2x 290x and a i7 3770k cpu. Is it profitable to mine 290x? What should I mine for my card or just use nicehash?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigceeloc*
> 
> Daaaang Dagamus! Yeah boi!
> 
> I've got an 970 mobo with an fx 8150 on it. it has an RX 480, RX 570, RX 580 and RX 480.
> I've got a 2nd one with just one RX 480 on it.
> 
> I'm doing etherium right now, but I'm open to suggestions!


Ethereum will generally be most profitable but sometimes it could be ZCash. I went through the efforts of setting a few of my miners up to mine directly through some ZEC and XMR pools. Let it run for a week and found it to be less profitable than just mining through nicehash. See if you can get a few more RX cards and fill that second board up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> @ Dagamus NM Lol holy hell that's crazy. You got any pics of a few of the systems?. I keep leaning toward x99 setups because I can get a cheap Xeon or a quad core and still have 40 lanes only thing is it's hard to find boards for 2011 that are a decent PCIE layout. I bought a 2011-v3 Strix mobo (for a few reasons/ideas and it was half price new) but looking at the Rampage 10 I think would be perfect for 3-4 GPU's and still be able to add my 1-2 add-on cards. I've got a bit of cash to play with and kind of want to go crazy and watercool for the hell of it.. I can get cheap blocks for $80 a piece for the cards I have now and don't have to worry about airflow or noise at all.
> 
> @Bigceeloc Nice. That's kind of what my setup might be like, I've got a 480 8gig, 390X, 390 and just grabbed another 280X for $240. I'd love to drop them all in one rig but as I said above airflow and PCIE layout is kinda screwing me over on what I had planned for the system


There are a few pics in my sig rigs below.

Open box motherboards are generally a good deal. I just picked up a RVe10 for $300 on newegg open box. It was unused, still had the plastic wrap over the LEDs. I almost boaught a used RVe10 on this forum for $50 more, messaged the seller then randomly had an email from newegg advertising an open ox board. I don't ignore signs like that.

The only downside to mixing up AMD cards I have found is that afterburner doesn't want to let me undervolt them outright. So I drop the power limit just like I do for my Pascal cards. Works fine, but I still keep my eye out for another 295x2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paopawdecarabao*
> 
> I just recently watercooled my system. 2x 290x and a i7 3770k cpu. Is it profitable to mine 290x? What should I mine for my card or just use nicehash?


290X is profitable. You won't get a lot out of the CPU but depending on your electricity costs your 3770k could be profitable. Watercooled 290xs will do just fine. Ethereum would be your first choice. Nicehash is easiest to setup and you get paid in BTC.


----------



## Atomfix

I think it's more profitable to invest money into Bitcoin and sell it when the price increases


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Open box motherboards are generally a good deal. I just picked up a RVe10 for $300 on newegg open box. It was unused, still had the plastic wrap over the LEDs. I almost boaught a used RVe10 on this forum for $50 more, messaged the seller then randomly had an email from newegg advertising an open ox board. I don't ignore signs like that.
> 
> The only downside to mixing up AMD cards I have found is that afterburner doesn't want to let me undervolt them outright. So I drop the power limit just like I do for my Pascal cards. Works fine, but I still keep my eye out for another 295x2..


Yeah that's where I saw the Rampage 10, Newegg has it for $500 regular like $750 I got the Strix for $280 and that's usually $430. I see an occasional R9 Fury for $450-500 and want to grab it so bad. Only good thing is my case has 9 PCIE slots so it just comes down to cooling. I'm itching to build another PC and want to build some monster. On either of your ROG boards are you able to access any of the smaller PCIE slots? I can't really tell from the angle. I'd need at least one to add a network card or two to add a capture card

@Bigceeloc , You got a model number of that 970 board?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> Yeah that's where I saw the Rampage 10, Newegg has it for $500 regular like $750 I got the Strix for $280 and that's usually $430. I see an occasional R9 Fury for $450-500 and want to grab it so bad. Only good thing is my case has 9 PCIE slots so it just comes down to cooling. I'm itching to build another PC and want to build some monster. On either of your ROG boards are you able to access any of the smaller PCIE slots? I can't really tell from the angle. I'd need at least one to add a network card or two to add a capture card
> 
> @Bigceeloc , You got a model number of that 970 board?


At $500 I think it is still too expensive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> I think it's more profitable to invest money into Bitcoin and sell it when the price increases


It can be. Though if you are interested in builds for doing other things then having them mine while otherwise idle is the best. I only have one true mining rig. All of my others serve various purposes from photo and video editing to media centers and gaming. I do physics calculations with them as well.


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> At $500 I think it is still too expensive.
> It can be. Though if you are interested in builds for doing other things then having them mine while otherwise idle is the best. I only have one true mining rig. All of my others serve various purposes from photo and video editing to media centers and gaming. I do physics calculations with them as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> At $500 I think it is still too expensive.


Yeah the joy of living in Canada the exchange rate and over inflated prices. Haven't seen any refurbs yet


----------



## Reaper28

Dagamus NM , By some chance do you have any pics with those ROG boards with the cards on air? I'm wondering what the clearance is like when it's full of GPU's


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Ethereum will generally be most profitable but sometimes it could be ZCash. I went through the efforts of setting a few of my miners up to mine directly through some ZEC and XMR pools. Let it run for a week and found it to be less profitable than just mining through nicehash. See if you can get a few more RX cards and fill that second board up.
> There are a few pics in my sig rigs below.
> 
> Open box motherboards are generally a good deal. I just picked up a RVe10 for $300 on newegg open box. It was unused, still had the plastic wrap over the LEDs. I almost boaught a used RVe10 on this forum for $50 more, messaged the seller then randomly had an email from newegg advertising an open ox board. I don't ignore signs like that.
> 
> The only downside to mixing up AMD cards I have found is that afterburner doesn't want to let me undervolt them outright. So I drop the power limit just like I do for my Pascal cards. Works fine, but I still keep my eye out for another 295x2.
> 290X is profitable. You won't get a lot out of the CPU but depending on your electricity costs your 3770k could be profitable. Watercooled 290xs will do just fine. Ethereum would be your first choice. Nicehash is easiest to setup and you get paid in BTC.


Hi, I've tried mining last night with my 2x 290x with nicehash. Something is wrong cause my hash was super low like for the two gpus it is 0.50c a day. My gpu clocks are at 300mhz/150hz. I don't know if it is the amd driver? I tried overclocking but no success. I did a clean install of windows prior to that with the latest drivers.


----------



## diggiddi

GPU clocks are too low, those are 2d clocks, you need to get them in 3d clock ranges ie 1000ghz and up


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> GPU clocks are too low, those are 2d clocks, you need to get them in 3d clock ranges ie 1000ghz and up


That is what I can't figure. Before I did a clean install both of my gpus are running 1000mhz. I disabled ULPS already from trixx and afterburner. I will try to install an older driver later.


----------



## diggiddi

Try uninstalling Afterburner it could be clashing with the driver


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> Dagamus NM , By some chance do you have any pics with those ROG boards with the cards on air? I'm wondering what the clearance is like when it's full of GPU's


I do not. I would not run them like that. The load would heatsoak them almost instantly. This is one of the main reasons that people use riser cables in dedicated miners. Spread the GPUs so they can get air to the fans.

If you plan on using the computer for productivity, gaming, etc then you would not want risers unless you had x16s and event then probably not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paopawdecarabao*
> 
> Hi, I've tried mining last night with my 2x 290x with nicehash. Something is wrong cause my hash was super low like for the two gpus it is 0.50c a day. My gpu clocks are at 300mhz/150hz. I don't know if it is the amd driver? I tried overclocking but no success. I did a clean install of windows prior to that with the latest drivers.


There is an AMD specific driver for mining.Try that, and double check that you are not just mining with your CPU. 50 cents a day sounds like a four core CPU.


----------



## Reaper28

Yeah at this point I might just make a mining rig and use a separate rig for recording/streaming mostly for the fact that there will be monitor lag when the GPU is being mined on. I stuffed 3 cards on my Strix board and it looks hilarious there is no room at all for air. I guess the entire card gets hot right not just the core?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> Yeah at this point I might just make a mining rig and use a separate rig for recording/streaming mostly for the fact that there will be monitor lag when the GPU is being mined on. I stuffed 3 cards on my Strix board and it looks hilarious there is no room at all for air. I guess the entire card gets hot right not just the core?


Three cards should get double slot spacing so a full empty slot in between. Not ideal still but ok.

Let's say you have a rig that mines $12 per day. Even if you turn it off for eight hours to record/stream whatever then you are out four dollars. Is that really worth the amount you have to invest into a separate miner?

If you want something to record/stream on that you don't mine with buy some Kepler based cards for dirt cheap since they don't work for mining.

Four 780tis with waterblocks still chew up data and give you great frame rates etc. for gaming. Then you don't have to worry about missing out.

The one rig I have dedicated to mining could be more but it was pretty much cobbled together with spare parts and some 1070s.

I use the MSI Seahawks as they come with the block already installed.


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Three cards should get double slot spacing so a full empty slot in between. Not ideal still but ok.
> 
> Let's say you have a rig that mines $12 per day. Even if you turn it off for eight hours to record/stream whatever then you are out four dollars. Is that really worth the amount you have to invest into a separate miner?
> 
> If you want something to record/stream on that you don't mine with buy some Kepler based cards for dirt cheap since they don't work for mining.
> 
> Four 780tis with waterblocks still chew up data and give you great frame rates etc. for gaming. Then you don't have to worry about missing out.
> 
> The one rig I have dedicated to mining could be more but it was pretty much cobbled together with spare parts and some 1070s.
> 
> I use the MSI Seahawks as they come with the block already installed.


I didn't know MSI made the 1070 with a block.. I wouldn't run my mining cards on air anyways for them to have enough cooling I'd only be able to fit 2 cards in or maybe 3 with a riser card. I'm still not sure if my recording/streaming system will actually do what I plan on it to but I will put the mining rig together. I'd probably leave it running 24/7 at least until my landlord finds out and notices the power draw lol. Only downfall of having older GPU's is it's hard to find waterblocks. I was able to find some Alphacool blocks which would be enough for me to throw together a cheap watercooling setup so it's something to consider once I get some extra money (just started a new job) then I'll see what I can do


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> I didn't know MSI made the 1070 with a block.. I wouldn't run my mining cards on air anyways for them to have enough cooling I'd only be able to fit 2 cards in or maybe 3 with a riser card. I'm still not sure if my recording/streaming system will actually do what I plan on it to but I will put the mining rig together. I'd probably leave it running 24/7 at least until my landlord finds out and notices the power draw lol. Only downfall of having older GPU's is it's hard to find waterblocks. I was able to find some Alphacool blocks which would be enough for me to throw together a cheap watercooling setup so it's something to consider once I get some extra money (just started a new job) then I'll see what I can do


The price on the seahawk 1070 is pretty good considering. Yes it takes a bit longer to payoff but I can have it in a rig in a room of the house connected to a tv or monitor to make it multipurpose. Run long hoses out of the case and to a radiator on the window.

Finally got a couple extra rads today to hook up and should get the temps nice and low.

FYI, 400x200mm of rad area still not enough to keep a 5960X and four 1070s below. So I am adding another 400x200x85 to each with a couple more 200mm fans. That should get the job done.


----------



## Reaper28

I considered AIO's as an alternative but it would be a nightmare with 4 cards running tubes everywhere.. cheap $80-90 blocks for Alphacool with a small fan mounted to the heatsink is good enough for me, I'd probably have a 420 & 280. The only way I could get my recording system and mining rig in one would be for a case to have like 13 PCIE slots lol!. You figure 8 for the mining cards, one for a capture card, network card and one for a discreet GPU to just run a monitor with no delay. If AMD didn't put the DVI connector on the 200/300 series cards it would have been perfect I could have just removed the PCI bracket and shrunk it down to a "one slot" card and I don't really want to disfigure the IO on the cards I mean I could probably de-solder the DVI pins


----------



## rolldog

After Goldman Sachs announced that they'll start mining and looking at the systems they have in place, I don't think it's going to be as beneficial, if at all, anymore. Just like last week, Jamie Dimon, CEO at JP Morgan announced via media channels that he thought Bitcoin was a scam and it would all end up worthless. At the same time, JP Morgan is building mining machines and is actively starting to buy crypto, but when these big institutions start to get involved, you're better off just owning the currency and not pay attention to the day to day volatility of the currency (or platform).


----------



## JamesMadison76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> After Goldman Sachs announced that they'll start mining and looking at the systems they have in place, I don't think it's going to be as beneficial, if at all, anymore. Just like last week, Jamie Dimon, CEO at JP Morgan announced via media channels that he thought Bitcoin was a scam and it would all end up worthless. At the same time, JP Morgan is building mining machines and is actively starting to buy crypto, but when these big institutions start to get involved, you're better off just owning the currency and not pay attention to the day to day volatility of the currency (or platform).


At this point you can not just "buy into" such a large infrastructure.
Look at the amount of manufacturers that exist and how the products are sold.
For example, a Chinese company is not going to sell you $200,000,000.00 worth of mining equipment so you can earn a % share of the infrastructure when they can just sell to miners in waves. They also "test" this hardware by mining on it prior to shipping, they earn their money before the product ever gets in the hands of another miner. Buying chips to manufacture products is also costly with a high margin of error in terms of defect rate. Not to mention many of those chips are inferior than what mainstream mining products offer.

If you start looking at what options exist for buying out existing server farms/companies and options for where to buy large amount of cryptocurrency then you will see how much difficulty exists. Your post reminds me of the Russian 20+ Gigawatt concepts. You can have all the power in the world and it's useless without hardware.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Not very profitable. You would be better off only using the CPUs likely. Even then, those threadrippers are hungry devices and likely will cost you more in electricity than you will make.
> 
> I do not use AMD CPUs to mine. While those have a higher hashrate each than my 6950X, my 6950X consumes a lot less power for 100H/s less. You really need Maxwell or Pascal for mining to be profitable on NVidia.
> 
> GTX 1070 is pretty much the perfect NVidia card for mining. Well, GTX 1060 is actually better in several key ways but I like mine water cooled and the price of the GTX 1070 with the waterblock already attached is perfect.


Ryzen processors offer better performance per watt then the Intel chips do for mining. My 1920X mines monero faster then a 1080 TI. It stomps all over my 2650L v3 (Haswell) Xeon and eats my 6700K for breakfast.


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Ryzen processors offer better performance per watt then the Intel chips do for mining. My 1920X mines monero faster then a 1080 TI. It stomps all over my 2650L v3 (Haswell) Xeon and eats my 6700K for breakfast.


It should for $900


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> It should for $900


I didn't say it was cheap, just that the other poster was incorrect about AMD chips using too much power for mining. It's consuming 130-140W for a stable 1150Mh/s for monero. Not too shabby.

I paid 799 for it, which is as much as a 1080 TI, which generates a lot more revenue than the 1920X. I don't recommend people go the CPU mining route unless they are already GPU mining, at which point it starts to make sense since the machine wounds already be running.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> I didn't say it was cheap, just that the other poster was incorrect about AMD chips using too much power for mining. It's consuming 130-140W for a stable 1150Mh/s for monero. Not too shabby.
> 
> I paid 799 for it, which is as much as a 1080 TI, which generates a lot more revenue than the 1920X. I don't recommend people go the CPU mining route unless they are already GPU mining, at which point it starts to make sense since the machine wounds already be running.


That CPU is not mining 1150MH/s. Try 1150H/s. Not bad for a CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Ryzen processors offer better performance per watt then the Intel chips do for mining. My 1920X mines monero faster then a 1080 TI. It stomps all over my 2650L v3 (Haswell) Xeon and eats my 6700K for breakfast.


1080Ti is a waste to mine on the Cryptonight alg. Much better suited for a CPU.

Of course the 1920X stomps on the 6700K. Comparing a 12 course 24 thread processor to a quad core eight thread is absurd. So is comparing a 12 core 24 thread that runs at 3.5GHz default to one that runs at 1.8GHz and is several architectures old.


----------



## Reaper28

Because I was bored


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> That CPU is not mining 1150MH/s. Try 1150H/s. Not bad for a CPU.
> 1080Ti is a waste to mine on the Cryptonight alg. Much better suited for a CPU.
> 
> Of course the 1920X stomps on the 6700K. Comparing a 12 course 24 thread processor to a quad core eight thread is absurd. So is comparing a 12 core 24 thread that runs at 3.5GHz default to one that runs at 1.8GHz and is several architectures old.


My phone auto corrected to mh.

As for architecture, you are now saying I made an unfair comparison with the 1920x to my Xeon v3, yet you compared your 6950x to a 1950x. I guess I needed to compare with broad well x instead of Haswell x, my bad









Last I checked Haswell x and broadwell x had more cache then skylake x. They are more desirable for mining despite being "older". The gap is actually bigger between the 1950x and the 7900x. Intel is inferior to AMD for mining right now, a point that you have not refuted.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> My phone auto corrected to mh.
> 
> As for architecture, you are now saying I made an unfair comparison with the 1920x to my Xeon v3, yet you compared your 6950x to a 1950x. I guess I needed to compare with broad well x instead of Haswell x, my bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last I checked Haswell x and broadwell x had more cache then skylake x. They are more desirable for mining despite being "older". The gap is actually bigger between the 1950x and the 7900x. Intel is inferior to AMD for mining right now, a point that you have not refuted.


The clocks on the xeon v3 vs the 1920x are the biggest difference.

Buying a 1920x, 6950x, 7980ex or any of those probably are not the best investment for mining. Older AMD boards are plentiful as are the CPUs but they consume a lot of power. Ryzen is not a processor I have mined on but up to it AMD has consumed more than it has mined.

So more power to you and your 1.1KH/s monster. I really don't care about AMD vs Intel arguments when it comes to mining as either have to mine 24/7 for years to be profitable assuming you have free electricity.


----------



## JamesMadison76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Ryzen processors offer better performance per watt then the Intel chips do for mining. My 1920X mines monero faster then a 1080 TI. It stomps all over my 2650L v3 (Haswell) Xeon and eats my 6700K for breakfast.


What is the power draw for the specific hashrate on the 1920x?
I have not looked at any AMD related numbers even since their recent GPU launches.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamesMadison76*
> 
> What is the power draw for the specific hashrate on the 1920x?
> I have not looked at any AMD related numbers even since their recent GPU launches.


Max package draw has peaked 136W, but it's normally around 125 watts. This is for an average hashrate of 1185.6 h/s. Watts/hash are lower than they could be in this example as my 1920x is overclocked to 4.075ghz with 3466mhz ram. It's also under Windows. I suspect that my rate would be higher under Linux, but windows makes it easier to flog my 1080 TI's for Zcash.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> The clocks on the xeon v3 vs the 1920x are the biggest difference.
> 
> Buying a 1920x, 6950x, 7980ex or any of those probably are not the best investment for mining. Older AMD boards are plentiful as are the CPUs but they consume a lot of power. Ryzen is not a processor I have mined on but up to it AMD has consumed more than it has mined.
> 
> So more power to you and your 1.1KH/s monster. I really don't care about AMD vs Intel arguments when it comes to mining as either have to mine 24/7 for years to be profitable assuming you have free electricity.


Okay, if you'd put it that way I would have understood better









I don't recommend someone go out and by a HEDT chip to go mine on, or a workstation chip for that matter. The piledriver chips were pretty bad power efficiency wise, so unless they are underclocked and undervolted, mining on them is indeed a losing proposition. If underclocked, power consumption can go way down and they can be somewhat competitive if you're just running the CPU while a bunch of GPU's are mining, but the BIOS needs an above 4G option (which I haven't seen on any FX boards). Ryzen and Threadripper are compute monsters, so they do level the playing field. If the AMD chips did as well at gaming as they do mining, Intel would have a real fight on their hands in the enthusiast sector.

In my case, I have workstations that would have existed any ways that were bumped up to more capable powerhouses because the additional mining revenue offset their cost over a 12 month period of time. They don't end up even breaking even, but the incremental cost for them versus a cheaper platform becomes a non-event.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamesMadison76*
> 
> What is the power draw for the specific hashrate on the 1920x?
> I have not looked at any AMD related numbers even since their recent GPU launches.


Max package draw has peaked 136W, but it's normally around 125 watts. This is for an average hashrate of 1185.6 h/s. Watts/hash are lower than they could be in this example as my 1920x is overclocked to 4.075ghz with 3466mhz ram. It's also under Windows. I suspect that my rate would be higher under Linux, but windows makes it easier to flog my 1080 TI's for Zcash.


----------



## Dagamus NM

1070s and 1080s (Tis and Titans too) are well suited for mining ZEC. 85% of my mining profits are from ZEC. As good as they are at equihash it will be interesting to see if this BItcoin Gold ever takes off.

1070Ti coming out. Probably will be the best mining card as it has more cores and speed while keeping the lower latency GDDR5.

Not quite sure what releasing a GTX 1070Ti means for the lifespan of the Pascal arch.

Interested to see if they release a Seahawk version with the water block already on there. Hopefully they mine well.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> 1070s and 1080s (Tis and Titans too) are well suited for mining ZEC. 85% of my mining profits are from ZEC. As good as they are at equihash it will be interesting to see if this BItcoin Gold ever takes off.
> 
> 1070Ti coming out. Probably will be the best mining card as it has more cores and speed while keeping the lower latency GDDR5.
> 
> Not quite sure what releasing a GTX 1070Ti means for the lifespan of the Pascal arch.
> 
> Interested to see if they release a Seahawk version with the water block already on there. Hopefully they mine well.


I was hoping for the 9ghz memory from the 1060 for the 1070TI. It would have over clocked to 9.5-10ghz and beaten the 1080 due to lower latency. I think the 1070/1080 are memory bandwidth starved for equihash when clocks get higher.

I really like the seahawk cards. They are competitive with air cooled cards on price and are dead silent. Mining isn't hard on a card with a full cover block so I think the second hand market would still be decent for them too. A lot of novice miners have been abusing air cooled cards to an extent that a used one isn't a good proposition.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> I was hoping for the 9ghz memory from the 1060 for the 1070TI. It would have over clocked to 9.5-10ghz and beaten the 1080 due to lower latency. I think the 1070/1080 are memory bandwidth starved for equihash when clocks get higher.
> 
> I really like the seahawk cards. They are competitive with air cooled cards on price and are dead silent. Mining isn't hard on a card with a full cover block so I think the second hand market would still be decent for them too. A lot of novice miners have been abusing air cooled cards to an extent that a used one isn't a good proposition.


I agree 100%. But for the price and ease of use the 1070 is great. 1060 is ideal if you want to run more than four GPUs on a single board.

I have six Titan XPs mining and you won't find a better card for equihash but I would never buy them for this purpose. With them all liquid cooled they do alright when they would otherwise be idle.

The 1070 at a fraction of the price gives the majority of the performance.

I could see using for 1070Tis.


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I agree 100%. But for the price and ease of use the 1070 is great. 1060 is ideal if you want to run more than four GPUs on a single board.
> 
> I have six Titan XPs mining and you won't find a better card for equihash but I would never buy them for this purpose. With them all liquid cooled they do alright when they would otherwise be idle.
> 
> The 1070 at a fraction of the price gives the majority of the performance.
> 
> I could see using for 1070Tis.


I considered getting some 6GB 1060's you can them for a "decent" price around $400 or less on sale. I was still able to get my 200/300 series cards for cheaper though, aside from the 480. Maybe if I set up another small mining rig I'll throw 2-3 in a system and see how they work


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> I considered getting some 6GB 1060's you can them for a "decent" price around $400 or less on sale. I was still able to get my 200/300 series cards for cheaper though, aside from the 480. Maybe if I set up another small mining rig I'll throw 2-3 in a system and see how they work


Ouch. Canadian prices are brutal apparently. New 6GB 1060s can be had here for $250.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I agree 100%. But for the price and ease of use the 1070 is great. 1060 is ideal if you want to run more than four GPUs on a single board.
> 
> I have six Titan XPs mining and you won't find a better card for equihash but I would never buy them for this purpose. With them all liquid cooled they do alright when they would otherwise be idle.
> 
> The 1070 at a fraction of the price gives the majority of the performance.
> 
> I could see using for 1070Tis.


The 1080 TI reference cooler was so poor I found them to be the same speed as an overclocked vanilla 1080. Under water 1080 TI's are a different animal. The TxP is just that much bigger that I would imagine it throttles horribly without water.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> The 1080 TI reference cooler was so poor I found them to be the same speed as an overclocked vanilla 1080. Under water 1080 TI's are a different animal. The TxP is just that much bigger that I would imagine it throttles horribly without water.


I cannot imagine running my TxPs on air. They have all been waterblocked since day one. Still take a ton of rad surface area to cool. Now that it is finally fall here in the Southwest they stay nice and frosty. The build with four TxPs (power limit shunt modded) with 6950x has four 420mm aquacomputer rads. The other build with two TxPs and a 5960x has three 420mm AC rads with a ton of fans in push pull.

It works nicely.


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I cannot imagine running my TxPs on air. They have all been waterblocked since day one. Still take a ton of rad surface area to cool. Now that it is finally fall here in the Southwest they stay nice and frosty. The build with four TxPs (power limit shunt modded) with 6950x has four 420mm aquacomputer rads. The other build with two TxPs and a 5960x has three 420mm AC rads with a ton of fans in push pull.
> 
> It works nicely.


How much power are you pulling at the wall under load?.. well GPU mining load anyways if you happen to know?


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> How much power are you pulling at the wall under load?.. well GPU mining load anyways if you happen to know?


If the 1080 TI can be used for comparison, my 4 Aorus 1080 TI's plus a Threadripper 1920x at 4.075 draw between 1600-1650W from the wall according to my UPS. If I let them go any higher (like if I was stress testing the cpu with Prime95), the mini 15 amp breaker inside of my UPS trips (but not the 20 amp breaker to the dedicated circuit powering the UPS).


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> If the 1080 TI can be used for comparison, my 4 Aorus 1080 TI's plus a Threadripper 1920x at 4.075 draw between 1600-1650W from the wall according to my UPS. If I let them go any higher (like if I was stress testing the cpu with Prime95), the mini 15 amp breaker inside of my UPS trips (but not the 20 amp breaker to the dedicated circuit powering the UPS).


That seems reasonable each GPU is pulling about 250-300w roughly probably about what the CPU is pulling at 4GHz


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> That seems reasonable each GPU is pulling about 250-300w roughly probably about what the CPU is pulling at 4GHz


Exactly. The rest is from the power supply (90-91 percent efficient).


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> How much power are you pulling at the wall under load?.. well GPU mining load anyways if you happen to know?


UPS shows a draw of about 1250W. It bounces between 1100 and 1400, four GPUs and the CPU. The GPUs are at 70%PL and the CPU is at stock speed. Without underclocking them I trip the breaker in the UPS which is not fun.


----------



## Reaper28

I actually stumbled on two "mining" specific cases by Rosewill looking on Newegg's eBay page lol. I like the design of one it actually separates the cards from the rest of the hardware the other has it all together which would probably be a nightmare for wiring/airflow. For $130-ish US they kind of interest me they don't seem to have all the cards (they can hold 6 or 8 with a bit of modding) squished together either.

Models for those interested,
RSV-L4000B
RSV-L4000C

Add 10 Noctua 3K Fans and you're set


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> I actually stumbled on two "mining" specific cases by Rosewill looking on Newegg's eBay page lol. I like the design of one it actually separates the cards from the rest of the hardware the other has it all together which would probably be a nightmare for wiring/airflow. For $130-ish US they kind of interest me they don't seem to have all the cards (they can hold 6 or 8 with a bit of modding) squished together either.
> 
> Models for those interested,
> RSV-L4000B
> RSV-L4000C
> 
> Add 10 Noctua 3K Fans and you're set


I like those better than the open frame/bench style mining cases I've seen at least in terms of keeping it all enclosed. These look like the HDD support was swapped for GPUs card support. Would look like a decent option for FAH/BOINC too although we tend to run the cards at much higher TDP.


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I like those better than the open frame/bench style mining cases I've seen at least in terms of keeping it all enclosed. These look like the HDD support was swapped for GPUs card support. Would look like a decent option for FAH/BOINC too although we tend to run the cards at much higher TDP.


I'm not a fan of open rigs/setups just too much of a risk all it takes is for the dog to hit something or somebody drops something on your hardware and $1000+ could be out the window temps would be good for me though as my mining rig is going to be next to a window and winter is on its way ha.


----------



## SavantStrike

That's a rackmount chassis for GPU heavy workloads. It works well with blower style cards (and only blower style cards). You won't need to buy noctua fans, any cheapos would still be quieter than a chassis full of blowers.


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> That's a rackmount chassis for GPU heavy workloads. It works well with blower style cards (and only blower style cards). You won't need to buy noctua fans, any cheapos would still be quieter than a chassis full of blowers.


Doesn't seem to have stopped some of the other rigs I've seen in 3U/4U cases


----------



## whitrzac

Back in my day, we had to buy the chassis and mod it ourselves. You youngins have it too easy









That was like 6 months ago









They work decent for 4-5 cards, any more and they crowded

IDK if the mining case comes with better fans, but the fans included in the normal ones were pretty much junk. They didn't move nearly enough air.

If you have the space, an open air rack is the way to go. I spent more time and money than I will admit to trying to make a decent 4u rack work with 6-7 GPUs.


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> Back in my day, we had to buy the chassis and mod it ourselves. You youngins have it too easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was like 6 months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They work decent for 4-5 cards, any more and they crowded
> 
> IDK if the mining case comes with better fans, but the fans included in the normal ones were pretty much junk. They didn't move nearly enough air.
> 
> If you have the space, an open air rack is the way to go. I spent more time and money than I will admit to trying to make a decent 4u rack work with 6-7 GPUs.


Lol I'm not much of a modder I'm just too lazy to put any actual work into something. I've actually been looking for an open bench that could mount rads too with out any/too much modding and they seem not existent or crappy quality. I wouldn't be putting more than 5 cards in a rig anyways. I'm going to assume most people ran it with the top "side" panel off for airflow and heat reasons


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> Back in my day, we had to buy the chassis and mod it ourselves. You youngins have it too easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was like 6 months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They work decent for 4-5 cards, any more and they crowded
> 
> IDK if the mining case comes with better fans, but the fans included in the normal ones were pretty much junk. They didn't move nearly enough air.
> 
> If you have the space, an open air rack is the way to go. I spent more time and money than I will admit to trying to make a decent 4u rack work with 6-7 GPUs.


This is the truth right here.

And the "right fans' are going to be high RPM Delta or Nidec units without blower style cards, as they need to move a crap ton of air to handle all of that dissipated heat. The fans on the GPUs don't do squat to help the case fans exhaust the heat if the card doesn't have a blower.

There's a reason that deep learning/compute clusters use blower style GPUs. It's performance to form factor with zero consideration for noise (or absolute overclocked performance).


----------

